# Slingshot of the Month - MAR 2012 - Nominations



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Slingshot of The Month - MAR 2012 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in The case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement
Winners will also receive a custom avatar with The year, Month and place. These can be used how you wish, as an avatar, in your signature file or on your own website.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I would like to nominate Danny0663 for his Aluminium Dragon. The finished product was posted on the 27th of Feb.

LINKY


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

I Nominate Chepo69 for his outstanding natural oak fork. I Love the way this looks. 
Titled Natural Fork Oak "La Jorobada" - Found here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14524-natural-fork-oak-la-jorobada/


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The Amalgam by RayShot

LINK

Even better in person. The pictures don't do it justice


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I nominate Dayhiker Ash Natural.
Philly

http://slingshotforu...629#entry159629


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to nominate the antler hybrid. Especially, as I got to not only see the beauty and artistry in person why it should be nominated but held it and here is what makes it my nomination in addition to the artistry.

Functionality- I has a little asymmetry and might make you wonder how it actually is in hand. It is for holding in the right hand. I hold the catty in my left. So not only is perfectly suited for right but is terrific in the left AND it is securely and comfortably shootable banding it to pull over the top from either side of the catty. I was sufficiently impressed.

And those that might wonder if I am nominating because Nathan and I are friends, I nominate for the work not because we are friends.

LINK




























































*0*


----------



## Kanoko (Apr 1, 2011)

Good day to all!

I would like to nominate the latest work from Chaneke´s recua shop, the "SPRING SHOOTER" (Primavera wood and leather)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14562-spring-shooter-primavera-wood-and-leather/





































Thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

newconvert's Bamboo Tray slingshot LINK


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd like to nominate Torsten's Burl Block slingshot. The design, wood and execution are exquisite, as we have come to expect from Torsten.

http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like nominate this wood and leather masterpiece from Maestro Chaneke Josh.

http://slingshotforu...sed-on-leather/


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Ok, Mr. Bob Fionda is MY man!

Here is his ELF: A beautiful natural, perfect form, simple and without some gimmicks, with a great finish. Naturals are the core of our sport and Bob showed us a wonderful example of this kind of slingshots - pur beauty!
And this is the thread: http://slingshotforu.../14130-the-elf/










Best regards
Torsten


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

this month i would like to make a really special nomination, some nice and simple piece of work, a *NATURAL ORANGE TREE *from my buddy and colleague *KAUFFMANN*

a natural carved ergo... so mexican!

http://slingshotforu...__1#entry159180


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It couldn't be missed Performance Catapults by Jim Harris. Here is the *"*New Range SPS - OD Green Micarta" Posted 05 February 2012 - 08:13 PM
"This is the new range of SPS frames available. The finished material is OD Green Linen Micarta. The pictured frame has a tactical grip edge"

LINK ADDED AS PER THE RULES









I nominate it. Now the competition is stronger. Cheers, Bob.


----------

